# Firmengründung - Welche Rechtsform?



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Moin,

da ich mein Studium nun erfolgreich beendet habe spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mich selbständig zu machen. DieAkquise von Aufträgen ist soweit gesichert, da ich das Glück habe das eine Firma bei der ich schon als Student tätig war weiter beschäftigen will.

Nun stellt sich aber natürlich die Frage welche Rechtsform man wählen sollte und ich erhoffe mir ein paar hilfreiche Hinweise von Euch. Wenn ich das richtig überschaue gibt es hier ja einige Selbstständige 

Also ich bin mir schon soweit darüber im klaren das es in jedem Fall eine Kapitalgesellschaft werden soll, wenn wir nun die AG mal weglassen kommen noch in die engere Wahl:



GmbH
GmbH & Co. KG
Ltd
Die Ltd schickt sich in Deutschland ja nicht so sehr und steht eher in dem Ruf mit zwielichtigen Machenschaften. Da ich das Stammkapital für eine GmbH zusammen habe, bin ich auch nicht auf die Ltd angewiesen.

Mich würde nun interessieren was ihr für Rechtformen habt und was ihr mit eurer Erfahrung empfehlen würdet.

Das wichtigste ist mir im Endeffekt eigentlich so wenig wie möglich an unseren Vater Staat abzudrücken, aber das Ganze in legalem Rahmen zu belassen...


----------



## e4sy (4 September 2008)

bin zwar nicht selbständig, aber wenn ich das recht überblicke, willst du den unterschied zwischen GmbH und GmbH & Co. KG wissen... 

Die Co. KG spart dir steueren (körperschaftssteuer, glaub ich wars), is aber umständlicher, da du auch noch eine dazugehörige (verwaltungs)GmbH gründen muss um die persönliche haftung der KG zu umgehen... 
google mal, da findest du bestimmt unmengen von gegenüberstellungen...

notfalls kannst aber auch erstmal als GbR anfangen und dann später mal umfimieren, wenns nötig wird... bin aber nich so ganz im thema, wie eingangs erwähnt


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Hehe danke erstmal,

aber keine Sorge ich habe mich schon ein wneig schlau gemacht über die jeweiligen Rechtsformen. Ich wollte nur mal so hören was die Selbständigen hier im Forum für eine Rechtsform gewählt haben und warum.
Und natürlich ob sie es heute noch genauso machen würden, bzw. welcher Weg ihrer Meinung nach der beste ist.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen hier der mehrere Firmen hat und es damit schafft gaaaaaaaaaaaanz wenig Steuern zu zahlen


----------



## Exmexx (4 September 2008)

Erstmal Respekt für den Schritt sich direkt nach dem Studium selbstständig zu machen. Na gut musste selber wissen.

Die Akquise von Aufträgen ist gesichert? Nöö glaub ich nicht. Es wird dir den Anfang erleichtern, aber sich nur auf einen Auftraggeber einzuschiessen könnte(wird) einen Schuss in den Ofen werden.

Was hast du überhaupt genau vor? Da könnte man dir auch eventuelle Tipps bzgl. Rechtsform geben.


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Erstmal Respekt für den Schritt sich direkt nach dem Studium selbstständig zu machen. Na gut musste selber wissen.
> 
> Die Akquise von Aufträgen ist gesichert? Nöö glaub ich nicht. Es wird dir den Anfang erleichtern, aber sich nur auf einen Auftraggeber einzuschiessen könnte(wird) einen Schuss in den Ofen werden.
> 
> Was hast du überhaupt genau vor? Da könnte man dir auch eventuelle Tipps bzgl. Rechtsform geben.



Hehe ich habe noch überlegt was ich nun schreiben soll. Schreibt man zu wenig an Infos wird man mit Fragen überhäuft, schreibt man zuviel an Infos wird man mit Kommentaren überhäuft...

Najo, lassen wir das ganze einfach. Ist wohl einfach bissl blöd so ein Thema offen anzusprechen, das sollte man eher in kleiner Runde machen.


----------



## jabba (4 September 2008)

Ich habe direkt bei selbständigkeit eine GmbH gegründet , hauptsächlich wegen der Haftung. Die ist bei unserer Arbeit nicht ohne, und nicht alles ist versicherbar. z.B. Produktionsaufall in größerem Rahmen oder Konventionalstrafen .

Das Dumme geschätz von wegen teuer ist immer die Frage, nur die Gründung kostet etwas. Der Einwand das der Steuerberater teuer ist, trifft nur zu wenn man immer nur "kleine Brötchen" backen will. Ab einer bestimmten summe wäre man auch so Bilanzierungspflichtig.
Weiterhin in Bezug zur Personengesellschaft kommt immer wieder die Sache mit dem freibetrag bei der Gewerbesteuer. Ist aber auch Quatsch denn bei der GmbH ist das Gehalt ja Aufwand und schmälert den Gewinn. 
Un wer für den Freibetrag arbeiten geht *ROFL*.

Warum ich noch auf die Personengesellschaft komme, obwohl Du schon eine Kapitalgesellschaft gewählt hast liegt daran, das ich gerne wissen würde warum, und was Du genau machen willst.

Bei der Gmbh gibt es auch einige Nachteile zu Personengesellschaft und die muss man abwägen.

Gmbh & co KG lohnt sich nur, wenn man grossen Anlagvermögen  z.B. Immobilien oder Maschinen hat. Sonst ist der Aufwand zu gross.


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Ersteinmal Danke für die deine Antwort 

Auf die Kapitalgesellschaft bin ich aufgrund von Vorschlägen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gekommen, in dem sich einige Selbständige tümmeln. 

Ich werde mit Beginn der Selbständigkeit zunächst das fortführen was ich schon seit Jahren parallel zu meinem Studium getan habe.
Ich programmieren SPS Steuerungen und Visualisierungen für zwei verschiedene Firmen. Bei der einen handelt es sich hierbei in der Regel um Marineanwendungen (Alarmanlagen, Dieselautomatik, etc) und bei der anderen um Notstromanlagen.

Wie du schon selbst beschrieben hast können durch Produktionsausfall etc schnell enorme Kosten auf einen zukommen die einen bei privater Haftung die Zukunft ruinieren. Besonders im Hinblick auf eine spätere Familie und einen Hauskauf, etc. möchte ich eine klare Trennung zwischen Firma und Privatleben.

Eigentlich war ich mir mit der GmbH schon sicher, nur wurde mir seitens eines Steuerberaters die GmbH & Co. KG aufgrund der steuerlichen Vorteile empfohlen. Allerdings scheue ich den damit verbundenen Mehraufwand und wollte deswegen halt hören ob es sich wirklich lohnt.

Anlagevermögen, Grundbesitz oder gar große Anlagen sind bei mir nicht vorhanden und auch nicht vorgesehen.

Ich werde meinen Umsatz zum großteil mit meinen Arbeitsstunden erwirtschaften und wahrscheinlich zu Beginn weit weniger verdienen wie als Angestellter. Aber aller Anfang ist schwer und wenn es in die Hose geht kann man ja jederzeit wieder zu Kreuze kriechen 

schöne Grüße, eYe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Erstmal Respekt für den Schritt sich direkt nach dem Studium selbstständig zu machen. Na gut musste selber wissen.
> 
> Die Akquise von Aufträgen ist gesichert? Nöö glaub ich nicht. Es wird dir den Anfang erleichtern, aber sich nur auf einen Auftraggeber einzuschiessen könnte(wird) einen Schuss in den Ofen werden.
> 
> Was hast du überhaupt genau vor? Da könnte man dir auch eventuelle Tipps bzgl. Rechtsform geben.



Ich habe mich auch direkt nach meinem Studium selbstständig (das Wort besteht zu Recht aus selbst und ständig) gemacht. Zuerst als Ingenieurbüro (GbR) und 6 Jahre später dann als GmbH. Auch ich hatte entsprechende Kunden neben meinem Studium aufgebaut. Ich kann allerdings auch nur empfehlen, sich nicht auf einen oder zwei zu verlassen (sonst ist man eines Tages verlassen) sondern sich schnellstmöglich nach einer breiteren Basis umzusehen und diese aufzubauen.


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

1. ich selber hatte 1,5 - 2 jahre eine einzelfirma. habe mich dann mit meinen cousin zusammengetan und wir haben eine gmbh gegründet. eine gbr hätte es zwar auch getan, aber rein politisch wirkt eine gmbh eben ganz anders als eine gbr oder womöglich eine ltd.

von ltds halte ich auch nichts, wie du schon gesagt hast sind das meistens verbrecher...


warum schnupperst du nicht einfach mal mit einer einzelfirma? den gewerbeschein haste nach wenigen minuten aufm rathaus, eine gmbh gründung ist da schon aufwendiger...
wenn du als einzelfirma laptop software, sonstwas kaufst, dann kannste das später auch als sacheinlage in die gmbh bringen und musst nicht mehr soviel bares leisten...
sachgründung ist zwar etwas aufwendiger, aber es geht. wir haben das auch so gemacht und unsere gmbh war einen monat nach dem ersten gespräch mit dem steuerberater fix fertig! der hat das auch super organisiert.


2. steuerberater gibt es viele, und wenn du selber nicht viel davon verstehtst, dann kann dir auch die größte flachpfeife noch dinge erzählen die dich begeistern - in unserem job ist das ja auch nicht anders, für das was mancher volltrottel hier im forum ablässt würden ihn die meisten laien vergöttern...
ich bin mit meinem jetzigen superzufrieden, aber das war ich mit dem ersten versager leider auch. am besten stellst du dich bei 2-3 von denen mal vor und gehst dein anliegen mit denen durch. dann kannst du dir schneller ein urteil bilden.
ein guter steuerberater ist meiner meinung nach wichtig!

3. http://www.ihk.de/
bzw. bei deiner örtlichen, die bieten kostenlose seminare und helfen auch gerne am telefon. die wollen später schliesslich auch an deinem beitrag verdiehnen...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ein guter steuerberater ist meiner meinung nach wichtig!


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. *ACK*


----------



## Gecht (4 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> den gewerbeschein haste nach wenigen minuten aufm rathaus, eine gmbh gründung ist da schon aufwendiger...


*ACK*

Genau so haben ich und mein Bruder auch angefangen, Gewerbeschein für 17,50 und zwei PGs. Warum 1 Mann allein eine GmbH&Co.KG gründen soll ist mir schleihaft und suspect. Steuerberater werden nach Abschlüssen, nicht nach Stunden bezahlt, vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben.

Bitte nicht unterschätzen!!!! Der Geschäftsführer einer GmbH ist schon bei *leichter *Fahrlässigkeit mit seinem Privatvermögen haftbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

Hallo eYe,

hast Du Dir überlegt, erst mal als Freiberufler (*Katalogberufe*) 
anzufangen? Das kostet nämlich keine Gewerbesteuer.

Ein weiterer Nachteil einer Kapitalgesellschaft ist dass Du als 
angestellter Geschäftsführer Deiner GmbH Dir ein regelmäßiges 
Gehalt beziehen musst, während Du als Freiberufler aus der "Firma"
nimmst, was halt gerade geht.

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch die neue Transparenz von Kapital-
gesellschaften, siehe dazu *ebundesanzeiger*. Einfach xyz-GmbH 
eingeben und sich überraschen lassen ...

Zur Absicherung ist eine ordentliche Haftpflicht wichtiger als
die beschränkte Haftung einer Kapitalgesellschaft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

Gecht schrieb:


> Bitte nicht unterschätzen!!!! Der Geschäftsführer einer GmbH ist schon bei *leichter *Fahrlässigkeit mit seinem Privatvermögen haftbar.



Genau. *ACK*


----------



## Gecht (4 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> während Du als Freiberufler aus der "Firma"
> nimmst, was halt gerade geht.


oder anderst gesagt, Du bist die "Firma". Nachteil: Du musst auch das Geld versteuern, dass Du in der "Firma" lässt, als Notgroschen oder so. Kommt bei einer Person nicht so richtig zum tragen, aber wenns zwei in einer GbR sind wird das ganz schön kompliziert.

Abzuwarten ist, wie das nächstes Jahr wird. Es sollen ja steuerlich die Personengesellschaften näher an die Kapitalgesellschaften rücken.
Aber so wie ich unseren Staat kenne wahrscheinlich nur die Nachteile, nicht die Vorteile.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zur Absicherung ist eine ordentliche Haftpflicht wichtiger als
> die beschränkte Haftung einer Kapitalgesellschaft.


*ACK*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn sich mehrere Ingenieure zusammentun, ist die *Partnergesellschaft*
eine Alternative zur Personengesellschaft.


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

Gecht schrieb:


> oder anderst gesagt, Du bist die "Firma". Nachteil: Du musst auch das Geld versteuern, dass Du in der "Firma" lässt, als Notgroschen oder so.


 
das stimmt eben nicht!
auch bei der gmbh muss der gewinn am ende des geschäftsjahres versteuert werden. eine gmbh die am ende des jahres noch viel geld übrig hat ist steuerlich gesehen schwachsinn.
reingewinn den du dir aus vergangenen jahren ausbezahlst ist ein teuerer spass, den versteuerst du quasi zweimal.
man kann da was machen über investitionsrücklagen, aber diese müssen genau angemeldet werden, sind verbindlich und darunter fallen nur investitionen in betriebseinrichtungen keine gehälter.

und nochwas um dem gleich mal vorzugreifen:
material das im lager liegt ist teures material weil es eigentich totes kapital ist.
die ausgaben für das material dürfen erst dann vom gewinn abgezogen werden wenn es weiterverkauft wurde.


----------



## ASEGS (4 September 2008)

*EU-GmbH*

Hallo,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch warten mit der Gründung einer GmbH. Ich empfehle die Eu-GmbH. Denn zur Zeit... soweit ich weiß, ist die erste und zweite Lesung für das Gesetz schon durch. Es fehlt nur noch die Dritte Lesung bevor es verabschiedet wird; denn es wird bald ein neues GmbH Gesetz geben. 

Es sollte eigentlich schon ende letzten Jahres verabschiedet werden. Aber es wird defintiv kommen und verabschiedet werden.

Wie die Eu AG glaubt man, das sie der "Renner" werden wird, weil sie mit ihren Gründungsvoraussetzungen und Flexibilität sehr stark den Ltd s konkurrenz machen wird.´
Dieses Gesetz hat und wird viele Vorteile bieten. Das der Gesetzgeber darauf reagiert hat, zeigt nur, wie stark die ausländischen Gesellschaftsformen sind und noch werden in der Globalisierung.
Die EU-GmbH soll sozusagen konkurrenzfähiger sein, als die starre derzeitige Form der GmbH. Insbesondere gegenüber den ausländischen Gesellschaftsformen.

Außerdem... die Gesellschaftsform Ltd. sagt nur in seiner englischen Abkürzung aus, das es eine Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung ist. Mehr nicht! Es sagt nichts aus über den Gründer als Mensch der dahinter steht! Leider scheinen viele nicht zu wissen, was dahinter steckt.( Das nenne ich Unkenntnis in der Materie und beschränktes Denken)
Viele denken wohl da an die englische Ltd. , die man für wenig Geld gründen kann.

Es ist genauso eine Bezeichnung wie GmbH hier in Deutschland, oder die LLM, oder LLD oder d.o.o. usw.
Wenn eine Niederlassung im Ausland exsitiert, so hat sie nunmal eine andere Bezeichnung. Viele dieser ausländischen Gesellschaftsformen bieten gerade steuerliche Vorteile. Der deutsche Gesetzgeber hat dies erkannt. Denn es gibt viele die ihre Hauptniederlassung ins Ausland verlagen, weil sie gerade steuerliche Vorteile bietet. Mit diesem Gesetz soll gerade dagegen gewirkt werden.

Gruß
ASEGS LtdS.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch warten mit der Gründung einer GmbH. Ich empfehle die Eu-GmbH.




Hallo,

EU-GmbH? Meinst Du die 1 EUR-GmbH, die heißt *Unternehmergesellschaft*.

Dazu gibt es massig brauch- und unbrauchbares im *Netz*.


----------



## Markus (4 September 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Außerdem... die Gesellschaftsform Ltd. sagt nur in seiner englischen Abkürzung aus, das es eine Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung ist. Mehr nicht! Es sagt nichts aus über den Gründer als Mensch der dahinter steht! Leider scheinen viele nicht zu wissen, was dahinter steckt.( Das nenne ich Unkenntnis in der Materie und beschränktes Denken)
> Viele denken wohl da an die englische Ltd. , die man für wenig Geld gründen kann.


 
niemend sagt das eine ltd generell schlecht ist.
aber weil sie eben so simpel ist, wird sie zu hauf für schweinereien verwendet. dewegen ist sie eben nicht so angesehen bzw. firmen mit dieser rechtsform werden eher etwas mit vorsicht genossen...

ob das berechtigt ist oder nicht ist eine andere sache, aber es ist so!

und diesen nachteil muss er sich doch nun wirklich nicht aufhalsen wenn er andere möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## ASEGS (4 September 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, bleibt das Stammkapital bei 25.000 Euro! 

Und wenn, wird es nur wesentlich gekürzt werden. Und niemals 1.- EURO werden! Das wäre mir neu! 

Und soweit ich weiß, wird nur der Zusatz EU hinter der Bezeichnung GmbH stehen! Es bleibt also die Bezeichnung GmbH.

@Markus
sorry, aber dennoch ist es beschränktes Denken in meinen Augen... und zwar wirtschaftlicher Art. Du hast Deine Ansicht und ich meine. 
Die LtdS zum Beispiel hat 22.000 EURO Stammkapital. Die d.o.o. weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Die englische halt 1 Pfund. 
Dennoch sagt die 1 Pfund Gesellschaft nichts über Ihren Gründer aus.


----------



## Gecht (4 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> das stimmt eben nicht!



Nein, wir haben beide recht, nur eben anderst.
In der GmbH wird der Gewinn der Gesellschaft versteuert, in der GbR dein Einkommen (eben der Gewinn der GbR) mit deinem persönlichen Steuersatz.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, bleibt das Stammkapital bei 25.000 Euro!



Nein. Mann kan mit einem Stammkapital von einem EUR starten.



ASEGS schrieb:


> Und soweit ich weiß, wird nur der Zusatz EU hinter der Bezeichnung GmbH stehen! Es bleibt also die Bezeichnung GmbH.



Man und Frau lernen nie aus:

Die Firmierung muss entweder mit dem Rechtsformzusatz "Unternehmergesellschaft 
(haftungsbeschränkt)" oder "UG (haftungsbeschränkt)" 
erfolgen. Es ist nicht erlaubt, "haftungsbeschränkt" abzukürzen.

Die Ein-Pfund-Ltd. wurde entweder gegründet, weil die betreffenden
Leute in Deutschland keine Kapitalgesellschaft mehr gründen durften
oder weil praktisch kein Stammkapital erforderlich ist.

Die laufenden Kosten um den gesetzlich Anforderungen zu genügen
sind bei Ltd und GmbH ähnlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2008)

Nachtrag:

Wer es genau wissen will, hier der *Gesetzentwurf*. *§ 5 a* betrifft die Unternehmergesellschaft.


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 September 2008)

hi,

interesanter Faden hier.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch seit 6Jahren selbständig.
Ich arbeite als Freiberufler.

Würde ich als Einzelperson auch empfehlen!
Weil du zum einen keine Gewerbesteuer bezahlen musst, und zum anderen eine ganz einfache Buchführung hast. (Einnahmen/Ausgaben werden nur gegengerechnet - keine Bilanzen und son Scheiss -> geringe Steuerberaterkosten und wenig Stress)
Aber ein guter Steuerberater ist schon was wert!!!!

Damit hast du das rechtliche Verhältnis, dass z.B. ein Steuerberater,Arzt oder Rechtsanwalt hat.

Bei der Gründung muss man aufpassen, da z.B. ein "Anwendungssoftwareentwickler" nicht freiberuflich arbeiten DARF. 
Ich "laufe" aber unter "Systemsoftwareentwicklung" - damit darf man freiberuflich arbeiten.
So nen Gewerbeschein wirst du nicht mehr so leicht los. (Rechtsformwechsel)
Ich dagegen würde bei Bedarf problemlos einen bekommen.
Dem Staat ist das lieber...
Alleine darüber lohnt sich schon Gedanken zu machen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ASEGS (5 September 2008)

@Gerhard

Sorry, aber ich glaube entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei, oder Du solltest nochmal den von Dir selbst zitierten Gesetzesentwurf durchlesen!

Richtig.. man lernt nie aus ;-)


1. Ist das ein Gesetzesentwurf der noch nicht verabschiedet worden ist.
2. Stützt sich dieses neue Gesetz auf ein EU-Gesetz, wo dort damals von einer GmbH-EU gesprochen wurde / wird. Die Untergesellschaften sind ein zusätzliches Konstrukt, was zusätzlich eingebaut worden ist in den Gesetzesentwurf. Die GmbH auch in seiner neuen Fassung hat nichts direkt mit diesen Untergesellschaften zu tun. Klar paar Regelungen betreffen beide Formen.
3. Ich spreche von einer GmbH und nicht von irgendwelchen "Untergesellschaften". Wie es auch in diesem Entwurf nochmals genau nachzulesen ist, es wird dabei bleiben, auch wohl nach neuem Gesetz , Stammkapital = 25.000,- Euro. 
4. So wie ich das verstanden habe, was die Untergesellschaften angeht , sollen nun die Gesellschaftsanteile (nicht Stammeinlage) von 1,- Euro Stückelungen möglich sein. Und mindestens 10.000 euro müsse die Stammeinlage betragen.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> @Gerhard
> 
> Sorry, aber ich glaube entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei, oder Du solltest nochmal den von Dir selbst zitierten Gesetzesentwurf durchlesen!



Ja, ich habe nochmal nachgelesen. Nur für Dich. :-D
Nein, wir reden vom selben Sachverhalt.



ASEGS schrieb:


> 1. Ist das ein Gesetzesentwurf der noch nicht verabschiedet worden ist.



Habe ich zwar nicht behauptet, ist aber am *26. Juni 2008* vom 
deutschen Bundestag beschlossen worden.



ASEGS schrieb:


> 2. ... Die Untergesellschaften sind ein zusätzliches Konstrukt, was zusätzlich eingebaut worden ist in den Gesetzesentwurf. Die GmbH auch in seiner neuen Fassung hat nichts direkt mit diesen Untergesellschaften zu tun. Klar paar Regelungen betreffen beide Formen.



Nein. Von _Untergesellschaft_ habe ich nie gechrieben, sondern von 
_Unternehmergesellschaft_. Diese haben auch direkt mit einer GmbH
zu tun, ja sie sidn sogar eine, nur mit ein paar Besonderheiten.



ASEGS schrieb:


> 3. Ich spreche von einer GmbH und nicht von irgendwelchen "Untergesellschaften". Wie es auch in diesem Entwurf nochmals genau nachzulesen ist, es wird dabei bleiben, auch wohl nach neuem Gesetz , Stammkapital = 25.000,- Euro.



Nein, siehe *§ 5 a 1)*.




ASEGS schrieb:


> 4. So wie ich das verstanden habe, was die Untergesellschaften angeht , sollen nun die Gesellschaftsanteile (nicht Stammeinlage) von 1,- Euro Stückelungen möglich sein. Und mindestens 10.000 euro müsse die Stammeinlage betragen.



Nein, siehe *§ 5 a 1)*.


----------



## ASEGS (8 September 2008)

@Gerhard

Ooohhh extra wegen mir 

Sorry, aber das steht da nicht! Ich denke Du pickst Dir nur den *§ 5a* des Gesetzesentwurfes raus. Der ist aber doch in Zusammenhang mit den anderen Normen des neuen Gesetzes zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Also noch mal... so wie ich das verstehe:

1. Stammeinlage für GmbH bleibt bei 25.000,- €, gem. *§ 5 I* 

2. Der *§ 5a* soll ja zusätzlich für die Unternehmergesellschaften (oft auch als Mini-GmbH gennant) eingeführt werden, die gegründet werden sollen, die unterhalb der 25.000,- € an Stammkapitaleinlage liegen. Deshalb habe ich ja dieses Wort „Untergesellschaft“ benutzt und es in Zeichen gesetzt. Weil das für mich eine Unterform der „richtigen“ GmbH mit der Stammeinlage von 25.000,- € ist, die das Gesetz ja eigentlich regeln will. Denn Ziel ist es ja auch der Regelung in *§ 5a* bzgl. der Unternehmergesellschaft, das sie im Laufe der Zeit, so wie es in *§ 5a* es auch nachzulesen ist, sie zu einer vollwertigen 25.000 € Kapitalgesellschaft werden zu lassen. Deshalb ja auch die Regelung über die Gewinnausschüttung bei solchen Unternehmergesellschaften. Der *§ 5 a* ist nur in Zusammenhang mit dem *§ 5* zu lesen und zu verstehen.

3. Bin ich blind??  Ich lese und suche, aber ich finde diese 1,- € Regelung nicht, die in *§ 5a S.1* stehen soll. 
Bitte sei doch so gut ... noch mal für mich :-D und kopiere mal bitte diesen Bereich hier rein, wo das in § 5a S.1 genau steht. Danke! 
Auch ich habe zwar in anderen Berichten gelesen, das es nunmehr eine 1-Euro-GmbH geben soll. Aber ich finde aus dem Reformgesetz (Bundesdrucksache) ist es so direkt nicht zu entnehmen. 

4. Außerdem bedeutet beschlossen nicht verabschiedet und schon gar nicht in Kraft getreten! 
Jetzt muss (in zweiter Lesung) das Gesetzt noch nach dem Beschluss des Bundestages (das war die 1. Lesung) durch den Bundesrat...! Und dann muss die dritte Lesung folgen. Das macht der Bundespräsident! Dann kommt die Verabschiedung. Meist immer etwa nach einem Monat nachdem der Bundespräsident das Gesetz unterzeichnet hat.
Stimmt, oft ist es so, das nach dem Beschluss des Bundestages die Gesetze irgendwann auch tatsächlich so verabschiedet werden, wie der Bundestag diese beschlossen hat. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob dies hier auch wieder der Fall sein wird.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## eYe (8 September 2008)

> *Wie hoch ist das Mindest-Stammkapital einer Mini-GmbH? *
> 
> Die Mini-GmbH kommt mit einem Euro Gründungskapital aus. Bei erfolgreicher Geschäftstätigkeit muss jedoch jedes Jahr ein Viertel des Gewinns ins Stammkapital überführt werden. Dies muss solange geschehen bis das Mindest-Stammkapital von 25.000 Euro erreicht ist.


http://www.foerderland.de/2075+M5d0d3afbf72.0.html


Btw, falls es noch jemanden interessiert.

Hab mich entschieden als Freiberufler entsprechend den Katalogberufe zu arbeiten. DIe Vorteile sehe ich darin, dass ich keine Gewerbesteuerzahlen muss, keine Körperschaftssteuer, keine Mitglied in der IHK sein muss und eine einfache Buchführung habe. 
Den Nachteil der Haftbarkeit versuche ich mit einer guten Versicherung wettzumachen....

Übrigens eine sehr gute Seite zu demThema: http://www.klicktipps.de/gewerbe.php

Danke für die Ideen und Vorschläge


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden als Freiberufler entsprechend den Katalogberufe zu arbeiten. DIe Vorteile sehe ich darin, dass ich keine Gewerbesteuerzahlen muss, keine Körperschaftssteuer, keine Mitglied in der IHK sein muss und eine einfache Buchführung habe.
> Den Nachteil der Haftbarkeit versuche ich mit einer guten Versicherung wettzumachen....



*ACK*

Wenn eine Katalogberuf passt ist das eine gute Lösung.



ASEGS schrieb:


> 3. Bin ich blind??  Ich lese und suche, aber ich finde diese 1,- € Regelung nicht, die in *§ 5a S.1* stehen soll.



@asegs
Sorry, da war ich unpräzise mit der Referenz.

Im überarbeiteten § 5 des Entwurfes ist "mindestens 100 EUR" und 
"durch 50 teilbar" jeweils gestrichen. Daraus ergibt sich ein Mindestanteil
von einem Euro für einen Gesellschafter, bei nur einem Gesellschafter
bleibt es dann bei dem einen Euro Stammkapital.

Die von Dir erwähnten 10.000 EUR als Stammkapital waren zwischendurch 
in der Diskussion. Laut aktuellen Entwurf soll es bei den 25.000 EUR bleiben
und es gibt das "Ansparmodell" in Form der Unternehmergesellschaft.


----------



## Mr.J (26 September 2011)

*Büroservice*

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne mal was zur Diskussion stellen: was haltet ihr von dem ganzen Büroservice-Kram? Also wenn jemand deine Anrufe entgegen nimmt, du dir ne Adresse mieten kannst etc. (z.B. http://www.bueroservice24.de/) Mein bruder ist seit Jahren selbstständig aber hat noch nie sowas genutzt. Hab da letztens einen Bericht drüber gelesen, dass immer mehr Menschen das machen. Ist sowas heutzutage echt nötig? Wird man da nicht irgendwie verarscht? Was ist denn an der eigenen Adresse verkehrt?
@ die selbstständigen unter euch: nutzt ihr einen Telefonservice oder allgemein einen Büroservice?

Mr.J


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2011)

Du meldest Dich hier an, um sowas zu fragen? 

Für mich sieht das nach plumper Werbung aus ...

Und nein, sowas brauche ich nicht. Anrufe gehen heute nicht 
mehr verloren, die Nummer wird ja angezeigt. Und dank Internet
hat man sein Büro immer "dabei". Auch in den Unternehmen fallen
solche Sekretatriatsjobs immer mehr weg, weil die moderne Technik 
sie einfach überflüssig macht.


----------



## 190B (26 September 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Du meldest Dich hier an, um sowas zu fragen?
> 
> Für mich sieht das nach plumper Werbung aus ...
> 
> ...


 
*ACK*

Stimme Dir voll zu.


----------



## bike (27 September 2011)

Auch Spam wird inzwischen intelligenter platziert, wobei ich für solche Art der Platzierung nicht einmal ein müdes Lächeln über habe.


bike

P.S:Junge wenn du denkst du kannst hier spamen, Pech gehabt.


----------

